# stain on carpet



## JaneyPie (Oct 25, 2007)

Calling all Mrs Beetons!!!!


Can anyone help? I used a bicarb of soda/water mix to wash part of the carpet where Lily was sick (I'd read this was a good way to clean it/get rid of the smell) BUT the bicarb has stained the carpet a yellowy colour - argghhh. The carpet is newish and not cheap - and cream! I'm so cross with myself. Any ideas as to how to fix?


Thank you!


Janey
xxxx


----------



## HazelW (Mar 6, 2009)

Try 1001 stain remover - yellow bottle. We use gallons of the stuff to get rid of the pawprints the dogs leave on the carpet. x


----------

